# Vostok submarine clock not running well



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi all!

Recently I purchased a Vostok submarine wall clock on Ebay. After testing it, I experienced some problems when the clock is fixed to the wall (in vertical position). The clock tends to stop running every now and then (1 or 2 times a day). When I place it horizontally on a flat surface, the clock immediately starts running again.

For your understanding I have recorded a video that shows the problem:






My local watchmaker says that fixing this problem will cost more than EUR150 (for he has no Russian parts and has to make parts himself). But he has not even opened the clock to check for the problem.

I was wondering whether any of you have some advice as to how to resolve this issue myself.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Ship's clock Meranom.com

Have a word with Meranom


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you for your suggestion. I have contacted the owner by means of an e-mail. 
He sells the movement (I assume it is the same movement) for EUR 63 including shipping. Unfortunately I could not find a manual on how to replace the movement. Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

I am wondering if it is sufficient to replace that part that is shown @ 11:55.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

At the very least a complete disassembly and cleaning is indicated. The erratic running could be cause by old oil and dirt. And you could have a damaged escapement and/or a weak mainspring. Eu150 does not sound like an unreasonable price for such work.

Has the movement you are considering buying been serviced?


----------



## meranom (Nov 22, 2009)

I thonk you need 
Ship Clock Escapement


----------



## Somewhere else (Feb 17, 2006)

John MS said:


> At the very least a complete disassembly and cleaning is indicated. The erratic running could be cause by old oil and dirt. And you could have a damaged escapement and/or a weak mainspring. Eu150 does not sound like an unreasonable price for such work.
> 
> Has the movement you are considering buying been serviced?


finally some common sense. The reason your clock is running erratically is because it needs to be cleaned and overhauled. This is where absolutely everything starts from.This alone will probably solve the problem. As suggested EU 150 sounds right for an overhaul of this nature. Furthermore if there is any trouble with the escapement (I doubt it, but...) Russian platform escapements for this type of clock are available from the large clock parts houses in the USA and UK.


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

The Meranom representative told me that it is probably the balance wheel that is defective. I decided to get it completely serviced so it will run good for the next couple of years


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Jelle86 said:


> The Meranom representative told me that it is probably the balance wheel that is defective. I decided to get it completely serviced so it will run good for the next couple of years


Ok good. Post some pictures of the clock and movement after it comes back from service.


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

I decided to get it completely serviced. The mechanisme is cleaned and some parts were redone and others were polished. Seems to be running great! Total cost was EUR 150 for the servicing (unfortunately the clock itself costed EUR100, shipping EUR35 and import fees EUR 40).

Balance wheel turned out to be fine by the way, it just was not serviced in its 20+(?) years lifetime. In the meanwhile I managed to lose the winding key, so I need to buy a new one.


----------

